# Random moving White speckles



## Sweet T (Feb 23, 2012)

So I am in the process of hooking up and tweaking my new system which includes a Epson 8100 pj, a onkyo TX-SR309 avr, a sony BDP-BX58 and everything is hooked up with cables form the latest hdmi standard. So here is my problem when I run the bdp though the avr I get random white moving speckles, sort of like a white noise, I have verified all cables are in proper working order, and even had a new avr sent to me (which did slightly improve the number of white speckles). Also when I hook the BDP straight to the pj there is no issue, so I am fairly confident that both the pj and the bdp are in proper working order. 

The longest run of hdmi cable I have is from the wall to the pj it is 25' and is 28awg, cl3 rated. All other hdmi cables are Rosewill - Pellucid HD Series 6'

I have tested the issue with deep color on and off, and found that there is less of a problem with deep color in auto mode. Last night I did notice that one hdmi cable I have has ferritic cores and maybe I need to put them on all the cables, b/c the problem did seem to get better is that cable was run form the bdp to the avr. 

thoughts and ideas would be very helpful, thanks.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I've heard of this problem before, but don't remember the solution. Most of the times I do remember it being through an AVR when this problem arose. 

Hopefully one of our members who has dealt with that directly (or at least has the SR309) can chime in.

Good luck and welcome to the Shack! :wave:


----------



## mrfattbill (Jan 27, 2012)

I have encountered this issue before. For me the solution is was to use the shortest possible cable between the AVR and the keystone that feeds the in wall cable to my projector mount. Going from a 6' cable to 3' cable took care of the issue for me.

Keep us posted.

Bill


----------



## Sweet T (Feb 23, 2012)

did some testing and apparently I had at least 2 issues, Bill I cut out whatever length I could I was also running 6' cable b/w devices and now will be ordering several shorter ones to replace, and then I went back to the deep color and disabled that mode now I have at least a clear screen on the dvd menu page, there are still speckles on movies, now I was only testing older movies (no blue rays) so maybe its an up scaling thing, I need to go buy or rent a blue ray movie to see if is some sort of upscaling issue also. Bill just curious how long is your in wall cable?


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

White speckles are usually an indication of an HDMI cable problem.


----------



## mrfattbill (Jan 27, 2012)

Sweet T said:


> did some testing and apparently I had at least 2 issues, Bill I cut out whatever length I could I was also running 6' cable b/w devices and now will be ordering several shorter ones to replace, and then I went back to the deep color and disabled that mode now I have at least a clear screen on the dvd menu page, there are still speckles on movies, now I was only testing older movies (no blue rays) so maybe its an up scaling thing, I need to go buy or rent a blue ray movie to see if is some sort of upscaling issue also. Bill just curious how long is your in wall cable?


The in wall is 35', the one that goes from the AVR to the keystone is 3' and the one that goes from the ceiling keystone to projector is 8'. The item I had the BIGGEST issues with was my old Sony BDP-CX960.

Bill


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

mrfattbill said:


> The in wall is 35', the one that goes from the AVR to the keystone is 3' and the one that goes from the ceiling keystone to projector is 8'. The item I had the BIGGEST issues with was my old Sony BDP-CX960.


46' is a REALLY long run without an extender, especially going through two connector keystones. If at all possible, I would consider changing to an extender, one of the ones that runs over CAT6 network cable.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

You could also try using one of these just before your PJ.


----------



## Sweet T (Feb 23, 2012)

not sure what you all mean by an extender is it a device with an interface that converts hdmi to cat and than back to hdmi?

also please recommend a model or brand, thanks


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Sweet T said:


> not sure what you all mean by an extender is it a device with an interface that converts hdmi to cat and than back to hdmi?
> 
> also please recommend a model or brand, thanks


Yes. It's an alternative to the simpler extender posted above.

I don't have a link handy but I'll see if I can scare a couple up. I know Monoprice carries a couple.


----------

